# I love love, D&G Light Blue, Paradiso Inferno- what else?



## nines (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi!

I'm looking for perfumes, EDT that has a similar scent with the ff EDT/EDP:

Moschino I love love
D&G Light Blue
Benetton Paradiso Inferno Pink

What else can you recommend?


----------



## Glow (Apr 15, 2006)

Alfred Sung - Shi.
People usually bought Light Blue and then came back for this one.


----------

